# Where to get zoo-med / exo-terra's cheap? =)



## kheckeroth (Dec 28, 2008)

Looking for cheaper 18x18x24 or 18x24x36 or 18x24x24 (if they exist) around southern california, anyone stumbled upon any good deals? or know of a good dealer? =)

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## lebanik (Mar 31, 2007)

i've gotten all my 18x18x24 exo terras from dr. fosters and smith online. Locally they wanted Almost $200 for them.

the shipping isnt to bad either, i think i paid $17 for two of them shipped last time.

brian


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Reptile Depot in California is pretty cheap, their prices have actually gone up since I last looked, and they were offering me discounts on quantities of them before, but I ended up going with 20 gallon talls. Their 18x18x24 is $132.99, and I know you can get other sizes that they don't list on their website. Glass Cages this link is for the exoterras, but they also have zoo med I think if you search their product list.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Exo Terras have MAP pricing like ipods so there is a minimum price they can be sold for. Your best bet is to find the place with the cheapest shipping and go that route.


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't quote me, but I'm PRETTYY SURE the exo-terra's aren't being made any more. I work at Pet Supermarket and our last one - 12x12x18 - is on sale for 60$, but its the full starter kit. I was callin our other stores with my co-worker and as far as we know they have been recalled. you miiiight be able to find some on ebay or craigslist though. sorry


----------



## airplanenut (May 18, 2009)

When I was looking, PetSolutions was the cheapest I found, with a total of about $120 shipped for an 18x18x24. Exo Terra Terrariums | Pet Solutions


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

LLLreptile.com cheapest I can find. They are in escondido and oceanside.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Amanda0192 said:


> Don't quote me, but I'm PRETTYY SURE the exo-terra's aren't being made any more. I work at Pet Supermarket and our last one - 12x12x18 - is on sale for 60$, but its the full starter kit. I was callin our other stores with my co-worker and as far as we know they have been recalled. you miiiight be able to find some on ebay or craigslist though. sorry


Hagen is still making exo terras and they have not been recalled either. It sounds like your store is just discontinuing them. Hagen isn't easy to deal with from the retailer side so many retailers are discontinuing them.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Craigslist.....


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I got my 18x18x24 exo off craigslist but it is a rarity in so cal.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Reptile Cage / Tank Here is one cheap!


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I actually have never found an exo terra on Craigslist in my area. I keep looking, but no luck. I always end up buying the more readily available aquariums.


I want to try an exo one day, but I honestly can't wrap my head around how they are superior to aquariums. They are way more expensive than aquariums, and the differences in size really aren't that great. I'm forever puzzled.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

yumpster said:


> I want to try an exo one day, but I honestly can't wrap my head around how they are superior to aquariums. They are way more expensive than aquariums, and the differences in size really aren't that great. I'm forever puzzled.


wow. i totally have to agree. total waste IMO. the ONLY thing that i can see that makes them superior is the fact that it is incredibly difficult to do detail work when planting, mounting, etc, etc. in a standard aquarium. i can see the ease in front opening during construction. however... aquariums are cheap! p3tc0 has a "dollar a gallon sale" twice a year. and it includes all tanks up to 55 gal! palettes of tanks are cheap too (cost per tank)

my real issue is this...  if i spend $200 on the tank, w/o plants or anything else... how am i supposed to buy a $300 + pair of frogs. that eats up probably half of the budget 
hooray for regular aquariums. 10 gal= $12 (used to be $7) 29 gal= around $40

also .. what is it with people on craigslist thinking that a used tank is worth $50 (for a 10 gal!) its horrible, every time i type in aquarium super expensive junk comes up. to prove my point i just did this, heres what came up
http://savannah.craigslist.org/for/1308469048.html
http://savannah.craigslist.org/fuo/1270502616.html
etc.

james


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> Hagen is still making exo terras and they have not been recalled either. It sounds like your store is just discontinuing them. Hagen isn't easy to deal with from the retailer side so many retailers are discontinuing them.


hmmm ... either that or it could just be that one type of terrarium, because its a whole kit, not just the tank. ive also been looking for the exo-terras though. ive been calling around everywhere - no place has them that ive tried. =/


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Amanda0192 said:


> hmmm ... either that or it could just be that one type of terrarium, because its a whole kit, not just the tank. ive also been looking for the exo-terras though. ive been calling around everywhere - no place has them that ive tried. =/


Hagen did make some rainforest and desert kits. I assume that is what you're referring to. I believe that they were a limited run and have in fact been discontinued.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I love my exo, with it having front opening access. I can have it set at eye level and get to it with ease. Definetly expensive and wouldn't get one larger than 18x18x24 because of that.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Trust me on this one.....once you have a front opening viv.....you will never want to go back to a top opening "aquarium". 

the front opening vivs are really helpful when you have 30 of them in various rack systems and need them all to be tight and stacked. It also allows for the lights to be closer to the top of the viv.

Here's my craigslist "strategery":

You find a bunch of local fish tanks ads, glass display cases ect...like.....let's say 12 different ones.

You email them all and offer @ 50 cents on the gallon average AND thats with the glass tops and other goodies included. Most people have an unrealistic notion that they may be able to recover @ 75% of what they paid for the tanks - retail, but that little fairy tale will soon come crashing down.

When you email them.....use some "poor-mouth" verbaige like this;

_"Hello, I am interested in your 55 gallon fishtank with glass tops and lights. Unfortunately, I can only afford to offer you $60.00 for it at this time as I do not have a lot of money. I do understand if you are unwilling to sell it for that price. Thank you for your consideration."_

This is what's known as a "lowball" offer but it is in no way shape or form, wrong or improper in today's economy.

Out of the 12 advertisments that you respond too......you will probably get 4-5 people who will not respond back. 5-6 people who will claim to be offended at your low offer and that ONE person who will agree to your offer or perhaps ask for a couple extra bucks. Just delete all the email responses from the people that seem to think you need to pay them 80% of what they paid for the tank. Delete...and move on to the next ad.

Oh....and make sure you take a buddy with you to pick up the viv. Some one to help carry it ect. It is always a good idea to have a friend with you when you go to someones house or business that you don't know.

Good luck..and....good fishing!


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Trust me on this one.....once you have a front opening viv.....you will never want to go back to a top opening "aquarium".
> 
> It is always a good idea to have a friend with you when you go to someones house or business that you don't know.
> 
> Good luck..and....good fishing!


I agree about not wanting to go back to a regular aquarium. It's just so much more convenient!

And if I don't have anyone to bring with me when I go to a new place, mr stungun is always handy


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Trust me on this one.....once you have a front opening viv.....you will never want to go back to a top opening "aquarium".


That is exactly why TimStout had aquaria to sell me with lids. He picked up a couple of exos and got hooked! LOL

Now that I have picked up a few planted exo-terra's from frognut, the hook is set. Reel me in Exo-Terra. 

I agree with Philsuma and Boogsawaste...They are much easier to work with for :
1. placement side by side
2. easy frontal access for regular feeding and searching out those fertilized clutches for removal 

Best I can get around here is new 12x12x18 for around $70 at PetCo. I've never seen them available used, but then again I'm a NOOB!!

Cheers,


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

> "Hello, I am interested in your 55 gallon fishtank with glass tops and lights. Unfortunately, I can only afford to offer you $60.00 for it at this time as I do not have a lot of money. I do understand if you are unwilling to sell it for that price. Thank you for your consideration."


This is exactly how I got a 55 gallon for $45 and a 40 gallon for $40. 





> Trust me on this one.....once you have a front opening viv.....you will never want to go back to a top opening "aquarium".


Don't get me wrong. I am more than willing to try an exo. I would just really rather not pay retail price for it. If I ever found one on Craigslist for cheap, I'd pick it up in a second! Unfortunately, I haven't been able to yet.


----------



## kheckeroth (Dec 28, 2008)

jeffdart said:


> Reptile Cage / Tank Here is one cheap!


emailed, yet no response =/ I'll keep looking though, been scanning through craigslist.

I thought I read that someone had a bunch of 60$ zoo-meds a while back. I assumed that was around the normal price =/ guess I misread.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Did you try lllreptile.com. They are located in oceanside and escondido. They honor their online price at their shops.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Looks like they have a few in los angeles on craigslist. Not sure how close you are to it. Make sure you look under the pets section if you didn't know about it.


----------

